# Thank you for



## lara19

Dobrý den,

How could I say in Czech "thank you for the best year of my life"?

My try is "Děkuju za neilepši rok svého života".

But I don't think it's right.

I'd appreciate any help


----------



## Hrdlodus

Skvělý překlad. / Great translation.
2 mistakes: ne*j*lepš*í*
Half-mistake: Děkuj*i*. Correct is "děkuji", but in common conversation is used colloquial "děkuju".


----------



## lara19

Thank you very much 

Thank you for pointing out those mistakes. For the rest, I was unsure wether I had to use svého or mého.


----------



## bibax

"Děkuji za nejlepší rok mého života" is common mistake, "svého" is correct as it is the best year of the subject. However there is no difference in meaning (hence the mistake).

There is a substantial difference if the subject is in 3rd person:

Petr děkuje Pavlovi za nejlepší rok *svého* (i.e. Peter's) života.

Petr děkuje Pavlovi za nejlepší rok *jeho* (i.e. Paul's) života.

I think that in Spanish there is _*su*_ in both cases.


----------



## toygekko

lara19 said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> How could I say in Czech "thank you for the best year of my life"?
> 
> My try is "Děkuju za ne*j*lepš*í* rok svého života".
> 
> But I don't think it's right.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help



Ano, to by šlo. (1) *Děkuju za nejlepší rok svého života. *Anebo (2) *děkuju za nejlepší rok mého života. *Nebo (3) *děkuji za nejlepší rok svého života *nebo (4) *děkuji za nejlepší rok mého života.

*Má-li to být vysloveno v běžném hovoru, použijte (2).


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> However there is no difference in meaning *(hence the mistake)*.



Bibaxi, co to, prosím vás, opět povídáte za nesmysly? Co byste řekl na to, kdybych vám pověděl, že si zrovna čtu dopis od své švýcarské známé, která si právě koupila v Praze učebnici češtiny pro své žáky, kde se jako vzor používají tvary *já pracuju, oni pracujou? *Šokuje vás to?

Buďte tak laskav a neříkejte cizincům, co není pravda.



> Petr děkuje Pavlovi za nejlepší rok *jeho* (i.e. Paul's) života.



Žel, toto vyjádření bude zhusta interpretováno i tak, že se jedná o *Petrův *nejlepší rok. To, co uvádíte, je rozdíl, který se setřel natolik, že není jednoznačný. V gramatikách a bůhvíjak starých článcích ano. Leč, v hovorovém jazyce nepochybně nikoliv. (Jestli vůbec kdy BYL jednoznačný.)


----------



## toygekko

Hrdlodus said:


> Skvělý překlad. / Great translation.
> 2 mistakes: ne*j*lepš*í*
> Half-mistake: Děkuj*i*. Correct is "děkuji", but in common conversation is used colloquial "děkuju".



Viz můj předchozí příspěvek: údajně se v učebnicích používá i tvar s "účkovou" koncovkou. Takže pozor na paušalizování.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Děkuji/u: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=240469


----------



## Tchesko

onetwothreefour said:


> Bibaxi, co to, prosím vás, opět povídáte za nesmysly? Co byste řekl na to, kdybych vám pověděl, že si zrovna čtu dopis od své švýcarské známé, která si právě koupila v Praze učebnici češtiny pro své žáky, kde se jako vzor používají tvary *já pracuju, oni pracujou? *Šokuje vás to?
> 
> Buďte tak laskav a neříkejte cizincům, co není pravda.
> 
> Žel, toto vyjádření bude zhusta interpretováno i tak, že se jedná o *Petrův *nejlepší rok. To, co uvádíte, je rozdíl, který se setřel natolik, že není jednoznačný. V gramatikách a bůhvíjak starých článcích ano. Leč, v hovorovém jazyce nepochybně nikoliv. (Jestli vůbec kdy BYL jednoznačný.)



S učebnicemi pro cizince je problém, že studenti (1) potřebují porozumět běžně užívaným tvarům (_pracuju, pracujou_) a (2) jsou mateni učením dubletních tvarů. Proto nové učebnice (hlavně ty pro začátečníky) uvádějí pouze tvary _pracuju / pracujou_. Moje manželka se tedy v hodinách češtiny naučila říkat _děkuju_ a ne _děkuji_. Až nedávno jí bylo vysvětleno, že když se obrací např. na moje rodiče nebo prarodiče, je "správnější" používat tvar _děkuji_. Já ovšem svým (= mým ) rodičům a prarodičům říkám obvykle _děkuju_.


----------



## toygekko

V životě jsem neřekl své tchyni a svému tchánovi *děkuji. *To by se na mě dívali jako na blázna.

To, že svým rodičům a prarodičům říkáte *děkuju, *mě vcelku nepřekvapuje. Záleží spíš na tom, co říkáte svému *tchánovi *a své *tchyni. *Pokud to chápu správně, žijete v dvojjazyčném manželství, tedy neoslovujete je česky a chybí vám reálná zkušenost ze života, tedy s tím, co je "správné". Navíc, dvojjazyčné manželství *není *učebnicový případ a odrazí se v tom, jak se k sobě členové rodiny chovají i po jazykové stránce.

Jsem toho názoru, že autoři učebnice mají k dispozici dostatečně rozsáhlý jazykovědný arzenál k tomu, aby věděli, co je "správnější". To, že ve vaší rodině, která je z jazykového hlediska spíš neobvyklá, je "správnější" *děkuji,* neznamená, že je to v rodinách pravidlem.


----------



## werrr

Bibax je sice trochu staromilec, ale pokud jde o zájmeno *svůj*, jsem jednoznačně na jeho straně. Inteligentní lidé se vyjadřují stručně a jasně hned napoprvé, ostatní si musí pokládat doplňující otázky, aby si vůbec porozuměli.
(Tam, kde se správně používá zájmeno *svůj*, nemůže zvítězit komunismus! )

Nikdy bych neřekl *děkuju*, vděk si nezaslouží tak přízemní tvar. Stejně tak bych nikdy dívce neřekl *miluju tě*, vždy jedině *miluji tě.*


----------



## Hrdlodus

werrr said:


> Bibax je sice trochu staromilec, ale pokud jde o zájmeno *svůj*, jsem jednoznačně na jeho straně. Inteligentní lidé se vyjadřují stručně a jasně hned napoprvé, ostatní si musí pokládat doplňující otázky, aby si vůbec porozuměli.
> (Tam, kde se správně používá zájmeno *svůj*, nemůže zvítězit komunismus! )
> 
> Nikdy bych neřekl *děkuju*, vděk si nezaslouží tak přízemní tvar. Stejně tak bych nikdy dívce neřekl *miluju tě*, vždy jedině *miluji tě.*


Problém u zájmena svůj a dalších sporných situací je ten, že nikdy člověk neví, jak to druhá osoba myslí. (Pokud není kontext jasný či druhou osobu dobře neznáme.)

Dříve jsem používal spisovné děkuji apod. Později mi došlo, jak to někdy směšně zní. Děkuji tedy stále tam, kde je to patřičné, ale přešel jsem na děkuju v ostatních situacích.
Je to o pocitu člověka, ale některým lidem bude korektní tvar znít zvláštně či nabubřele.
Stejně u miluji/u tě. Představím si dvojici, kde je vhodné i, představím si jinou dvojici, kde by i znělo divně a situaci by nepomohlo.


----------



## Encolpius

werrr said:


> .... Nikdy bych neřekl *děkuju*, vděk si nezaslouží tak přízemní tvar. Stejně tak bych nikdy dívce neřekl *miluju tě*, vždy jedině *miluji tě.*



Pravdivost by potvrdila/vyvrátila pouze nějaká anketa na idnes.cz.....bohužel takové ankety se tam nedělají....


----------



## toygekko

werrr said:


> Bibax je sice trochu staromilec, ale pokud jde o zájmeno *svůj*, jsem jednoznačně na jeho straně. Inteligentní lidé se vyjadřují stručně a jasně hned napoprvé, ostatní si musí pokládat doplňující otázky, aby si vůbec porozuměli.
> (Tam, kde se správně používá zájmeno *svůj*, nemůže zvítězit komunismus! )
> 
> Nikdy bych neřekl *děkuju*, vděk si nezaslouží tak přízemní tvar. Stejně tak bych nikdy dívce neřekl *miluju tě*, vždy jedině *miluji tě.*



Ad *miluji *- nevím, o jakém vděku to mluvíte, nedáváte smysl. Každopádně vám nevěřím. Absolutně. Nevěřím ani náhodou. Podle mě je to jenom vaše póza. Nedovedu si představit kluka, který se zoufale zamiluje (jestli jste to zažil, víte, o čem mluvím) a té své milované řekne (ne napíše) *miluji. *To je jak z Fráni Šrámka nebo od Mrštíků. *Děkuji *nebo *miluji *je knižní, běžněji se říká *děkuju *nebo *miluju,* tedy pokud nechce člověk vypadat hodně, hodně formálně až upjatě. Jasně že *děkuji *používám, ale to neznamená, že je to ta neutrálnější formulka. To, že se tvary na *u* nabízí cizincům jako první volba, nebude náhoda.

Ad *svůj *- v běžném projevu není zájmeno *svůj *moc časté, místo něj se používá běžněji *můj, tvůj *atp. I v případě, kdy si přivlastňovanou věc "přivlastňuje" podmět. Samozřejmě že používám *svůj *i v běžném hovoru, ale zároveň vidím, že to jiní lidé vůbec nedělají. A ano, jako překladatel dobře vím o rozdílu *svůj *a *jeho. *Ale v běžném hovoru takhle jednoznačný ten rozdíl bohužel není, bez ohledu na to, co byste vy osobně chtěl. Možná ani v písemném projevu. Pokud postulujete svět, kde se všichni vyjadřují hned napoprvé jednoznačně, možná. V reálu svět vypadá o poznání jinak.


----------



## Tchesko

onetwothreefour said:


> To, že se tvary na *u* nabízí cizincům jako první volba, nebude náhoda.


Nikdo netvrdil, že je to náhoda. Je samozřejmé, že hovorové prvky (v nedávné minulosti považované za nespisovné) pronikají do spisovného jazyka a frekvenční analýza potvrzuje, že tvary na -_u_ jsou celkově běžnější než tvary na -_i_ (viz článek zde). Ovšem pokud jde o učebnice češtiny pro cizince, ztotožňuji se s následujícími názory:
"Toto zjednodušení [= _to, že učebnice uvádí pouze koncovku -u_] je jednou z několika odchylek od spisovné kodifikace, s nimiž se počítá pro počáteční stadium výuky z důvodů didaktických, neboť dané tvary jsou systémovější, a proto i lépe zapamatovatelné." (Zdeněk Hlavsa in Naše řeč, 1970).

"Na předchozích stranách jsme upozornili na to, že i kodifikovaný spisovný jazyk obsahuje řadu dublet, přičemž obvykle jeden člen dvojice představuje „vyšší“ styl, zatímco ten druhý, „progresivnější“, bývá shodný s obecnou češtinou. Pokud tedy máme na vybranou, hodí se pro výuku lépe progresivní tvary, které jsou použitelné univerzálně − alespoň pro cizince ve stadiu, kdy ještě není schopen vnímat nějaké stylistické odstíny. Konkrétně jsou to např. slovesné tvary žiju, žijou, říct, moct, můžu, můžou, v komparativu adverbií tvary víc, hůř, dál, blíž, dřív, v lexiku výrazy taky, jestli apod.
Ukazuje se, že nejvhodnější výchozí varietou při výuce češtiny jako cizího jazyka je „progresivní spisovná podoba“, jak je ilustrována např. větou (9-2). Jinými slovy, při výuce češtiny se obvykle pohybujeme na dolní hranici spisovného útvaru. Někdy, v zájmu zjednodušení, na této hranici i dost povážlivě balancujeme a mírně ji překračujeme, a to nejen tím, že třeba v nominativu plurálu užíváme tvary hosti, turisti, občani, demokrati, ale i „zatajením“ některých slovesných tříd a redukcí prézentní konjugace na tři sady koncovek, totiž 1) -ám, -áš, -á, -áme, -áte, -ají; 2) -ím, -íš, -í, -íme, -íte, -í/-ejí; 3) -u, -eš, -e, -eme, -ete, -ou." (Karel Tahal, A Grammar of Czech as a Foreign Language (2010), Appendix B - Prostá úvaha o obecné češtině)​
Mimochodem, ohledně slovesa _milovat_ uvádí výše zmíněný článek relativní frekvenci 48% _miluju_ / 52% _miluji_. Tato distribuce však spočívá na celém korpusu (literární i neliterární texty). Nevím, jestli podobná analýza existuje i pro neliterární texty.


----------



## toygekko

Tchesko said:


> Mimochodem, ohledně slovesa _milovat_ uvádí výše zmíněný článek relativní frekvenci 48% _miluju_ / 52% _miluji_. Tato distribuce však spočívá na celém korpusu (literární i neliterární texty). Nevím, jestli podobná analýza existuje i pro neliterární texty.


Odkdy se v hovoru používá literární jazyk? Já jsem přece hovořil v souvislosti se slovesem *milovat *o *mluveném *projevu.


Tchesko said:


> Je samozřejmé, že hovorové prvky (v nedávné minulosti považované za nespisovné) pronikají do spisovného jazyka a frekvenční analýza potvrzuje, že tvary na -_u_ jsou celkově běžnější než tvary na -_i_ (viz článek zde). Ovšem pokud jde o učebnice češtiny pro cizince, ztotožňuji se s následujícími názory:
> 
> "Toto zjednodušení [= _to, že učebnice uvádí pouze koncovku -u_] je jednou z několika odchylek od spisovné kodifikace, s nimiž se počítá pro počáteční stadium výuky z důvodů didaktických, neboť dané tvary jsou systémovější, a proto i lépe zapamatovatelné." (Zdeněk Hlavsa in Naše řeč, 1970).



Souhlasím, to je jasná věc. Není náhoda, když se v učebnicích pro cizince uvádí tvary na *u, *a to mi potvrzujete. Ty tvary jsou progresivnější. I když zároveň existují i tvary na *i, *které se považují za noblesnější nebo - chcete-li - stylově vytříbenější.

Zkusme se všichni (a někteří obzvlášť) do budoucna inspirovat právě tím, co tady bylo ocitováno a na co jsem koneckonců ve svém příspěvku poukazoval. Zkusme nezapomínat právě na to, že dotaz v tomto vlákně položil cizinec, skutečný člověk, který potřebuje poradit. Zkusme mu předložit řešení, které obstojí ve většině situací. Byť je třeba progresivnější, byť nemusí mít vyšší styl.

Když už to, hernajs, napíše někdo do gramatiky, která byla vydaná v roce 2010, tak by se tím mohli inspirovat i někteří nejmenovaní uživatelé tohoto fóra. Místo jazykového kádrování a hry na to, co je správné a co není.


----------



## Encolpius

Problematika děkuji - děkuju je podrobně rozebrána na dalších místech: třeba zde.

Jako cizinec můžu konstatovat, že čeština je jeden z jazyků, kde podle mně existuje diglosie. Mám pocit, že se musím učit dva jazyky, jako když se třeba učíte švédštinu nebo arabštinu. A pro cizince je to dost těžké se naučit, kdy použít event. spisovnou češtinu v konverzaci. Dovedu si představit situace třeba když se poprvé sejdu se svým novým právníkem, nebo urologem, tak budu používat spisovnou češtinu, ale po několika větách přejdeme na hovorovou češtinu a dovedu si pak představit, že na konci řeku: Děkuji, a neshledanou příští týden. [Děkuju a nashle příští tejden - bych nikdy neřekl]. 
Nevím, jestli si rodilí mluvčí dovedou představit situace, kdy se používá spisovný jazyk v každodenní komunikaci. S policajty určitě ne, ale co profese jako učitelé, doktoři, právníci, knězi, akademičtí malíři, velvyslanci....


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> A pro cizince je to dost těžké se naučit, kdy použít event. spisovnou češtinu v konverzaci.
> 
> Nevím, jestli si rodilí mluvčí dovedou představit situace, kdy se používá spisovný jazyk v každodenní komunikaci. S policajty určitě ne, ale co profese jako učitelé, doktoři, právníci, knězi, akademičtí malíři, velvyslanci....


U cizince tolik nezáleží, jestli umí použít ve správné situaci tyto nuance. Máme tu nějakou toleranci k tomu, že se někdo pokouší mluvit naším jazykem. Spíše bych čekal, že pro cizince bude větší problém porozumět, když někdo říká děkuji, někdo děkuju atd. Než si zvykne, jak to u nás je s hovorovými výrazy.

A situace, kdy použít jaký způsob vyjadřování, jsou dost individuální. Dříve jsem používal ve všech situacích víceméně spisovnou češtinu. Později jsem na tom přestal tak bazírovat.
Se zástupci Policie ČR hovořím spisovně a naopak nemám rád, když někdo na Policii nadává (co hůř, když na ni začnou nadávat vrcholní politici). A u ostatních jmenovaných profesí platí to, co u kohokoliv jiného. Záleží na jedinci. U někoho se více předpokládá jistá úroveň, ale vždy může mluvit přízemně.
Kdy použít spisovný jazyk záleží na vychován jedince i zhodnocení každé konkrétní situace. Ale po posouzení se ještě bude lišit úroveň spisovnosti. Budu říkat mléko místo mlíko, ale děkuju místo děkuji.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> ... Budu říkat mléko místo mlíko, ale děkuju místo děkuji.


 hm...zajímavé...


----------



## toygekko

No, s těmi všemi (doktor, právník, ...) bych se snažil mluvit slušně. Ale já teda říkám u zubaře *nashle. *Občas *nashledanou, *jak kdy. A *děkuju. *Říkám to někdy i u praktického. U právníka... s tím nemám tolik zkušeností. Ale u své právničky bych to pravda asi řekl. Na obrazy zatím nemám, věřící nejsem, diplomatickou dráhou jsem se nevydal... Ale asi bych si i v těchhle případech raději odpustil třeba to *tejden. *Jenomže tady u nás na západě se to říká a nikomu to neva. To musíte odposlouchat.

Záleží taky na tom, jak se třeba ta schůzka vyvíjela, co chcete tím pozdravem říct a tak. Čímž se vracíme zpět k tomu, že *děkuji *působí většinou v mluveném projevu poměrně formálně. Čímž neříkám, že ho nepoužívám. Naopak, jako slušňák ho používám asi častěji než průměr.


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavý článek zde:  "...V současné češtině se například pomalu stávají neutrálními tvary typu děkuju, kupuju a tvary děkuji a kupuji se naopak posouvají do sféry knižní."


----------



## toygekko

Taky si to myslím.


----------

